# Let's See..



## Deckie (1/8/15)

Let's hear the deciding arguments .....

Billow V2 or Goliath V2?
Then I'll make a decision. It'll be interesting to hear those views of the vapers who've got both.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/8/15)

Goliath for the win. 

Much better airflow , easier build deck and oh so forgiving wicking. 

Billow assembly is beautifully machined but it's s pain to strip and clean ! 

Goliath is very juice hungry !


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

Depends on what your search criteria are...?
To throw a spanner in the works, add the Goblin Mini to the shoot out.
Some who own all 3 rate the G M to be the richest in flavor, and even best available RTA in the current market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/8/15)

Goblin mini is definitely a good option. Very crisp taste and clouds for days! 

High wattage builds are much better on the goblin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (1/8/15)

Thanks for your input guys. My aim is to find an easy to build RBA, good options for various coil builds, single & dual coil, NI200 & Kanthal, easy wicking & good flavour almost guaranteed every time, I'm new to this & am wanting to find a suitable tank with which to cut my teeth so to say & not a RBA which frustrates the hell out of me causing me to loose interest.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Thanks for your input guys. My aim is to find an easy to build RBA, good options for various coil builds, single & dual coil, NI200 & Kanthal, easy wicking & good flavour almost guaranteed every time, I'm new to this & am wanting to find a suitable tank with which to cut my teeth so to say & not a RBA which frustrates the hell out of me causing me to loose interest.


The mini only holds 3.5 mil.not a problem for me, but the flavor.....


----------



## method1 (2/8/15)

I've een the mini advertised some places with a 4.2ml changeable tank - not sure if that's standard or only in certain packages?


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

method1 said:


> I've een the mini advertised some places with a 4.2ml changeable tank - not sure if that's standard or only in certain packages?


I'm not sure but if you raise the capacity you'll need a longer chimney


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

method1 said:


> I've een the mini advertised some places with a 4.2ml changeable tank - not sure if that's standard or only in certain packages?


Are you sure you're not confusing the Goblin Mini with the Goblin v1.2 (aka Goblin v2)? The Goblin v1.2 comes with 2 tank size options. As far as I know the Goblin Mini only has the one 3ml capacity offering.


----------



## method1 (2/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing the Goblin Mini with the Goblin v1.2 (aka Goblin v2)? The Goblin v1.2 comes with 2 tank size options. As far as I know the Goblin Mini only has the one 3ml capacity offering.



Entirely possible I got confused between the 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

method1 said:


> Entirely possible I got confused between the 2


It's really not difficult to get confused, there are just so many new gadgets and variations thereof these days 

FYI. The Goblin v1.2 (v2) tank options are 3ml and 4.5ml


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/15)

I would say they both are excellent tanks. I personally am settling with the goblin mini since I've only heard good reviews of it. The goliath v2 also has very good reviews but many people have said that it's heavy on juice.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/15)

Billow V2 all the way !!!!


----------

